# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENDEMOS PULPA CONGELADA DE CAMU CAMU

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Le vendemos pulpa y otros derivados a importantes firmas del país. Nuestra pulpa es el resultado de largos años de pruebas, investigación científica e inversión, con lo que hemos obtenido una pulpa roja y 100% natural A-1 con calidad de exportación. Nuestra pulpa ha sido considerada mejor pulpa de camu camu  MISTURA 2011 y  Expo Alimentaria 2012. Trabajamos bajo requerimiento y protocolo del cliente. 
Si están interesados comuníquese con nosotros para agendar su pedido.   *Cotización puesto en Lima.*   *- Pulpa congelada camu camu:* 
*Balde de 18 kg:      S/.9.00 soles  x Kg + IGV
   *Bidones de 50 kg: S/.8.30 soles  x Kg + IGV 
   *Bolsa de 1 kg:        S/.9.30 soles  x Kg + IGV (solo mercado nacional, sin packing) 
*Precios son negociables. Tenemos capacidad de producir hasta 500tn/año de pulpa. Podemos abastecer todo el año. 
Atte.  *FERNANDO ZEGARRA TORRES* fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com elderzeg@hotmail.com
       Celular: 961036444, 061 579062
      RPM: *6966195, Skype: ferdyzeg1 *Z&T Natural Perú S.A.C*Temas similares: VENDO CAMU CAMU FRUTO FRESCO Y PULPA 100% CALIDAD. VENDEMOS DERIVADOS DEL CAMU CAMU Artículo: Inversión en tecnología duplicaría producción de camu camu en Loreto REQUERIMOS DISTRIBUIDORES PARA PULPA DE CAMU CAMU EN TODO EL PAÍS Pulpa de camu camu necesitamos comprador urgente.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando, me están pidiendo cotización CIF de pulpa de camu camu para Taichung, Taiwán, y la ficha técnica en inglés. Me pasas la información si tienes oferta exportable disponible por favor, para hacerle una propuesta al cliente. Gracias y saludos

----------

